# Parting Topic



## bobcycles (Aug 9, 2015)

*Here's a case that in my opinion gets a 'pass' on the 'part it' scale.  Rough late 1930s Schwinn in the very cool and uncommon Apple Green color.  Looking over the parts offered by this particular ( and funny, he shoots his stuff ala MortifiedJon )....they are all pretty hammered.  To the point where you could picture the bike as a whole, pretty beat to crap and make a reasonable assessment that there's nothing too 'sacred' here as far as keeping a unit together.
If this one belonged to me?  I would probably try and offer it complete, due to the color at a substantial retail price.....then if no takers? 
 bust out the PB Blaster, the PBR and Tools!  Party Central!  If this is indeed a 1939 bike?  Would have been a very cool last year Motorbike in that color.
Lastly........I've been calling this bright green color "apple green" for years, but as of yet haven't had an orig factory paint can with the color.  Anyone
certain of the Schwinn name on this one?


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=391221600481

lastly...... a pic of a 41 Henderson I restored last year in this color.  One of my favorite prewar Schwinn colors for sure.


*


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 9, 2015)

I looked it over and the bike seems to be a re painted black and cream bike but, i agree this bike gets a pass on being parted. mortician-jon or mortijon as you all know still is a heartless son of a *****

Nick.  


bobcycles said:


> *Here's a case that in my opinion gets a 'pass' on the 'part it' scale.  Rough late 1930s Schwinn in the very cool and uncommon Aplle Green color.  Looking over the parts offered by this particular ( and funny, he shoots his stuff ala MortifiedJon )....they are all pretty hammered.  To the point where you could picture the bike as a whole, pretty beat to crap and make a reasonable assessment that there's nothing too 'sacred' here as far as keeping a unit together.
> If this one belonged to me?  I would probably offer it Complete, due to the color at a substantial retail price.....if no takers?
> bust out the PB Blaster, the PBR and Tools!  Party Central!
> *
> ...


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 10, 2015)

He will never stop, no blood running through his heart but only greed. It's just horrible to watch.


----------



## spomalley86 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey guys, I was thinking of offering it up as a whole but I thought the condition was so poor that I wouldn't get a very good buck for it. If anyone is interested in it whole please let me know.


----------



## wingnut (Aug 10, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> I looked it over and the bike seems to be a re painted black and cream bike but, i agree this bike gets a pass on being parted. mortician-jon or mortijon as you all know still is a heartless son of a *****
> 
> Nick.



There you go, he's offering to sell it complete. Which one of you two are going to buy it?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2015)

No Indian tears for this one, but that five bar last night was just sickening to watch.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> No Indian tears for this one, but that five bar last night was just sickening to watch.




I took it off my Watch List and tried to pretend it wasn't happening.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 10, 2015)

If it keeps him off welfare........ Have at it


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 10, 2015)

One good thing is that at least we, me, you, have a last crack at it, and it is unmolested, albeit, in parts. I am an antique restorer/dealer in furniture, wood that is, and when someone drives nails into a good table or chair, and then cut the legs down an inch, it is a real travesty.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave K (Aug 10, 2015)

Really dig this bike.  PM sent


----------

